# trailering weanlings barely halter broke



## F3Ranch (Aug 4, 2009)

We have a roomy 2 horse diagonal trailer. I will be hauling 2 weanlings home in september. the breeders will put in a little time halter breaking the kids. the horses are from range type breeding mares and I think they won't be super used to people and leading. I don't think they will have learned how to tie or trailer. We will get the chance to go over for a few hours to work with them the week before we pick them up. I plan on putting more time in teaching them to move forward, to accept us, to be handled, to move the hip, and to move forward with a carrot type stick tapping the rump. It won't be a lot of training- they will only have weanling minds. My big question is this: How to haul them home. It will be about a 2 hour drive. My thought was to take the one that is more steady tempered/ halter broke and to put it in the first section with the divider closed and the horse tied. Then let the other one loose in the rest of the trailer because the area seems too big to put a weanling in that is barely halter broke. I also debated letting both of them lose in the whole trailer.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you either keep the divider open or take it out? I'd haul them loose in the entire trailer together if it were me.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't tie them. Especially if they don't know how to tie. My first in hand baby, guess what I forgot to teach him? How to stand tied. *palmface* So he rode loose in the trailer to the show. 

Be sure to unload into your roundpen or safe area, so that if they bail when you open the door, they aren't loose in a strange place.

Have fun with your babies! Unhandled babies are my favorite horses to work with.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> I'd haul them loose in the entire trailer together if it were me.


Me, too... we've always transported the young ones untied and never had a problem.


----------



## questionable (Aug 5, 2009)

transport untied and in a stock or open trailer, they will adjust in a few ! They are to little to stand tied and if the tied one falls during the ride your not going to be happy when you open the trailer. Please do not tie the little ******s.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I'll be getting a weanling soon. My weanling is halter broke, and leads very well.
I don't know whether or not though, to leave it loose in the trailer. It ties up alright, but get fidgety after a while. I'll be using a 2 horse straight load float. Do you think I should take a float buddy to keep the little weanling company? Plus, I don't think the chest bars go down low enough for the weanling?


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh wow...I am so glas to have found this thread...I bought a foal a few weeks back and have to bring her home somehow too! I've been stressing BIG time about the 2hr journey home. From reading the PP's I think I'll take the divider out ouf our 2 horse straight load and let her be loose. She is range bred too, and not halter broke, so I feel your anxiety!
Ummmm, any advice for safely unloading? Don't want to hijack the thread, but maybe OP would like the advice too?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

whenever I've picked up weanlings, I try to make sure they have room to move, and NEVER tie them. They're just too little. Of course, I have a stock trailer, so it's kind of a no brainer there, but they travel well in it. They pace and carry on for a while, but usually within about 15 minutes of moving, they find a spot that works (usually with their butt to the front of the trailer) and hang there.


----------

